# Sorting Files....



## jimmie123 (Oct 26, 2005)

I received a CD with a bunch of music files on it (I'm a prof. musician). The files are mixed, some are .MID and some are .KAR My O/S is Win XP Pro. Is there a way to sort the files by file extension and then copy them from the CD to my d/t in 2 different folders - one folder for the Midi files, and one for the karaoke files? When I say a bunch, I mean like 1500 files, lol. I realize I can do a ctrl-alt and click on them individually to copy them, but that's an AWFUL lot of clicking.


----------



## neil21stirling (Sep 12, 2007)

i assume best way would just be to right click anywhere (not on a file) in the folder followed by left click "arrange icons by" and finally click on "type"
this should sort all your files by file extension.
then simply clik the file you want to start copying from, and find the last file with this file extention HOLD shift and click this last file, then all files of this type will be highlighted for copying to wherever you want to copy them.
just cut or copy the files and paste them where you want them to go.


----------



## jimmie123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey Neil.....Thanks a bunch, that did the trick. Jim


----------

